# Grammar Pet Peeve



## Little Hooves (Aug 27, 2011)

Alright, I just had to say something today because I have seen this done for YEARS from reading horse sale ads.

It really bugs me when I read: granddaughter/son of the "infamous" [insert big brand-name stallion here]...

Had any of these people watched the movie ¡Three Amigos!, they might have understood by watching that the word "infamous" does not mean "more than famous" like the characters guess early in the movie. Rather, it is something worse than famous, like the characters later discover when they are dealing with a classic villain.

Infamous means, more or less, *famous because of a bad reputation.* The correct usage would be: the infamous O.J. Simpson; or, infamous dwarf genes that plague miniature horses.

I just think if people took the care and time to pass their ads through a grammar check, they might get a better response... or at least give prospective buyers a sense that they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't want any infamous horses here!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 27, 2011)

I think "infamous" is an especially irksome error because people tend to use it in reference to big name stallions that they don't actually own; a beginner could really get the wrong impression about that stallion/bloodline from reading those ads! The hubby and I were joking earlier this year that we should name our next really good colt Infamous.


----------



## REO (Aug 27, 2011)

Girls kinda like bad boys! I caught Pooka talking to a filly saying how he knocked over gas stations and feed stores, trying to impress her with his street rep, but she wasn't buying it!

He wants a sleeveless T-shirt that says "Infamous" on it but I don't think so!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 27, 2011)

Robin, you crack me up! And I'm with Jill...I have no need for any infamous horses here.



REO said:


> Girls kinda like bad boys! I caught Pooka talking to a filly saying how he knocked over gas stations and feed stores, trying to impress her with his street rep, but she wasn't buying it!
> 
> He wants a sleeveless T-shirt that says "Infamous" on it but I don't think so!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2011)

I might want to bread a mare to one though


----------



## REO (Aug 27, 2011)

I herd that breaded phillies between yor teeth n gums is mighty relaxin!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 28, 2011)

confirmation aka conformation

except,accept,

affect, effect

then, than


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Those their happen alot.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 28, 2011)

loose....lose One doesn't loose a foal (though you may turn it loose in the field) but it is truly sad if you lose a foal

applossa, appalossa...there are a number of misspellings of that one. I figure that if you're going to raise appaloosa horses you should know how to spell appaloosa...unless of course they are pure breads. Perhaps when it comes to bread things are different?


----------



## dixie_belle (Aug 28, 2011)

how about a horse "pin" rather than a horse "pen"

and there is always the occassional "gilding" (gold plated neutered horse???)


----------



## wildoak (Aug 28, 2011)

Or his near cousin, the "guilding" lol

Jan


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL!! My favourite annoyance is when someone says 'these ones' or 'those ones' - why use the double wotsit (sorry cant think of the word I want!) when 'these' or 'those' is all that is needed?

Then there are the usual........ whose, who's; too, to; its, it's; etc etc.

Of course we must allow for folk who have trouble with spelling or make typing errors (I plead guilty!), but bad grammer does grate(great!) on the nerves at times.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 28, 2011)

Between you and I, do you think its okay to put your gildings in where you're mairs are at?


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, and don't forget those real versatile stallions who have foals out of them.Maybe someone will have that happen tomarrow.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys are too funny, how come no one said any thing about, Their, there, they're?


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

I did



(hoping you didn't think my deliberate misuse and misspelling of words on this thread was because I don't no better!)


----------



## bevann (Aug 28, 2011)

I LOVE this thread.I Like(or dislike) so many of the ones already mentioned.There are some verbal things that are very annoying to me also.Mayan(a group of natives in Mexico)versus mine. "Ya know or You know" everytime there is a pause in a story or where there would be a comma.If I knew what you were talking about I wouldn't ask you or you wouldn't be telling me the story.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 28, 2011)

Brenda,

That one has always bothered me also.

I always notice grammar and spelling mistakes, like many mentioned here.

Another one that I notice SO many people do is to use the Nominative "I" as the Object of a preposition when it should be "Me".

And I hear this by all kinds of educated people on news shows and in speeches and everywhere.

It is like they totally forgot the right times to use the Objective case instead of the Nominative case.

Susan O.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, I feel so inferior, I have never been able to get any foals "out of" my stallions like so many others do. They and me must be doing something wrong?


----------



## Katiean (Aug 28, 2011)

Out of a stallion is kind of like when I was talking to a rabbit judge and I said I was having a hard time getting my Chinchilla colored Mini Rex producing. He asked if I had old stock and I said "No, I have all bucks". Oops.

My father used to say "yeller" for yellow. He said "Tire" for "Tar" and "Tar" when he was going to get "Tires". Gotta love those ol' Texas boys.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2011)

I really hope that some of the people reading this are not the same people that really do struggle with the proper words (their, there that kind of stuff) but I could see it being really hurtful. Some fail to realize not everybody is great at grammar. I am one of those, not offended by this post as it has come and gone several times over the years that I have been here, and I have made huge strides in improving my grammar but it is a HUGE struggle for me. Even after 5 years of college I still struggle with grammar and some of the other proper English stuff.

Just remember it’s not always a finger slip or lack of knowledge but rather that truly do struggle. And as my teacher point out when I do make mistakes that even spell/grammar checks don’t catch everything.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe some people will learn from if. That seems more probable to me than hurt feelings.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2011)

Everybody saying how much they dislike it wont teach anybody. The problem is, those that honestly dont know the difference wont learn unless that difference is taught. Took me years to finally get the their/there and the to/too in my head and when to use each.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 28, 2011)

I have really bad grammer BUT in no way get offended by this at all. I do however laugh and learn from it and then makes me play along cause I am one who used to spell conformation wrong.

I for one see alot (a lot) spelled wrong myself.

Here's another, when folks spell hay instead of hey...

And here's the best of all I have seen, _"I have several colt phillies for sale"._


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 28, 2011)

FUN THREAD!

A couple more of my pet equine peeves are from the new-to-the-horse world or the stuck-in-new types:

Those that own or are selling a "mini pony" (doesn't steam me; because I can always explain to someone face to face the "breed is miniature horse" etc. things)

Those selling a "Welch" pony - grape juice or jelly runs in it's veins, huh?!!!






Someone who has a "female" or "male" horse or pony for sale.

The one on craigslist last week who had a miniature stallion (not registered) for sale: "broke good for the kids to ride. And you can breed some cute babies with him." (ouch).


----------



## Katiean (Aug 29, 2011)

The one on craigslist last week who had a miniature stallion (not registered) for sale: "broke good for the kids to ride. And you can breed some cute babies with him." (ouch).

Why would you breed babies with him? cute or otherwise?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 30, 2011)

And don't forget the horses who are broke to "cart good!" I'll admit the one I see most often on the forum is regional- it drives me crazy when someone has "seen/seed" something! As in, "I seen that the other day too."



Really people?? Do high schools no longer teach "I saw?"



That's a lot like saying you "done something good." Do it well or not at all....

Leia


----------



## LindaL (Aug 30, 2011)

Or when someone says "He is a direct son of....." Is there an INdirect son of....." out there...maybe "adopted"?? LOL!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!



I love it and even though I'm a stickler also, I do sometimes make mistakes.

One of my more difficult ones to keep straight is affect vs effect. Does anyone have a good "trick" to help me remember that one? For instance, I always had trouble with dessert vs desert and then someone said "dessert has two "s" because you want MORE! I thought that was great and now I never forget!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 30, 2011)

Or when some folks say their horse is "Immortal", such as when people say "The Immortal Rowdy". If he was immortal, he would still be alive.....


----------



## tagalong (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay, this Craig's List ad I saw posted elsewhere cracked me up...







> *Missouri fox throttle* 16.5 hands - $1250 (Alpine Descanso )
> 
> Date: 2011-08-29, 2:53PM PDT
> 
> ...


So the fox throttle is 16.5 hands - that means he must really be 17.1??


----------



## LindaL (Aug 30, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Okay, this Craig's List ad I saw posted elsewhere cracked me up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 30, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Okay, this Craig's List ad I saw posted elsewhere cracked me up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck is a FOX THROTTLE???? My tractor has a throttle, but my fox doesn't. Does that mean my fox is broken? And he has NO hands at all! Should I be worried???


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to think a fox throttle could put a new spin on the fox hunting events so popular in my area. Just don't know if it would be an asset to the huntsman or a hinderance.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been kind of strict with my niece and nephew with a very common word error. If they are telling me they "saw" something they don't dare tell me they "SOL" it. Also When someone is talking about someone that can not hear and they say that they are "death" when they should say "deaf".

I know I make my share of mistakes but really it is my spell check. Yeah, that's it...my spell check is messing up.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 31, 2011)

Today I saw an ad for a feely, as in "Yearling feely also sells." I'd love to have a horse that could handle my sales for me, but I'm worried it'll sexually harass the customers.


----------



## dali1111 (Aug 31, 2011)

One of my Psychology professors in college had horrible grammar skills. It always bothered me that someone working in education would make so many simple grammar errors. The following is an email he sent me that I kept for comedic purposes.



> Hey Dali,
> 
> Wondering if you could pop by my office around 1to grab your assignment. You can pay for your exam fee while you are their to. to bad to hear about youre grampa. Youll still have to write the exam on that day cuz this is the board policy. You should be fine, wrote good last time.
> 
> Mr. B


The majority of his emails were almost as bad as this. When he graded my assignments he would write things like, You wrote this part good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh man, Dali, that is really bad!!!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 31, 2011)

You've all covered just about every peeve, but I just want to say....I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

Perhaps no one else encounters this, but it drives me nuts... My MIL says "Growed"; I about come unglued when she does. And, since she raised him, my husband uses it sometimes too. She runs a greenhouse, so her plants growed well this summer. Our family raises cattle, so the calves growed well, too.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 1, 2011)

I think many already talked about my biggest pet peeves. Using 'good' instead of 'well' is one that makes me cringe because my mother used to correct me so much when I was little. Another is when people use 'of' instead of 'have'. For example, "I should of gone to the grocery store yesterday". Ugh!

My 5th grade teacher had horrible grammar and dictation skills. She would send home weekly progress reports for every child and one week my mother corrected all of the mistakes and had me give it back to her. Luckily she didn't get upset over it and was much more careful about checking for mistakes. I don't think I would ever do that, but grammar is something my mother is a bit ocd with.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I think many already talked about my biggest pet peeves. Using 'good' instead of 'well' is one that makes me cringe because my mother used to correct me so much when I was little. Another is when people use 'of' instead of 'have'. For example, "I should of gone to the grocery store yesterday". Ugh!
> 
> My 5th grade teacher had horrible grammar and dictation skills. She would send home weekly progress reports for every child and one week my mother corrected all of the mistakes and had me give it back to her. Luckily she didn't get upset over it and was much more careful about checking for mistakes. I don't think I would ever do that, but grammar is something my mother is a bit ocd with.


I know what you mean. My mom was a 5/6th grade teacher before she married my dad, English is her thing (just don't ask her about math beyond the basics), so grammar and spelling had better be correct. Although, after getting out of school, I've let those skills slide, especially on the computer.


----------



## Flying minis (Sep 1, 2011)

ohmt said:


> My 5th grade teacher had horrible grammar and dictation skills. She would send home weekly progress reports for every child and one week my mother corrected all of the mistakes and had me give it back to her. Luckily she didn't get upset over it and was much more careful about checking for mistakes. I don't think I would ever do that, but grammar is something my mother is a bit ocd with.



I did that to my son's English teacher in Junior High, I know I shouldn't have, but honestly, I'd been putting up with her sending notes and assignments home with HORRIBLE grammar and spelling, and she was an ENGLISH teacher! So, she sent home a sheet with the information for a field trip to see a play, along with the permission slip. I corrected the grammar and spelling in the whole thing, and then sent it back (with the permission slip signed). She wasn't happy to see me at conferences





I manage documentation for my job, and I'm EXTREMELY aware of words, meanings, language, and grammar. I also deal with global sites, so I am aware of differences in interpretation by non-native speakers, so I sometimes get TOO picky about word meanings. My pet peeve though is use of the word "borrow" instead of "lend". It drives me insane when someone says "I borrowed him ten bucks". !!!!! No, YOU loaned, HE borrowed!


----------



## Helicopter (Sep 1, 2011)

BUT at the end of a sentence. ....only goats BUT(T) as my mum would say.

GOT..... ..a word that really should be buried in the backyard and left there to rot.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 1, 2011)

LMAO!!! I had to read this thread out loud to my sister (she is also an English teacher) and we were really laughing but the comment about the 'feely' and the harassment sent me into tears.... too funny you guys!!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 2, 2011)

> "I should of gone to the grocery store yesterday".


 Actually I don't think they are saying "should of" they are saying "should've"...simply an abbreviation of "should have". After all, they say, if it's okay to say "I've been to the store" then it must be okay to say "I should've gone to the gas station too" . I've seen this wording used in letters and people who say it this way never write "of" they write (and say) 've.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 2, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Actually I don't think they are saying "should of" they are saying "should've"...simply an abbreviation of "should have". After all, they say, if it's okay to say "I've been to the store" then it must be okay to say "I should've gone to the gas station too" . I've seen this wording used in letters and people who say it this way never write "of" they write (and say) 've.



Actually, I see TONS of people write "should of" instead of "have" on FB and e-mails. One of my best friends is the worst offender and it grates on my nerves every time!! Another regional thing - when my husband and I first met, he used to say "ideal" for "idea" - he knew how to spell it, but when he said it, the "l" was always there. "I have an ideal." I would say, "No - you have an IDEA." I finally broke him of that, mostly because he was going on job interviews and I didn't want the principals to think he did have poor grammar. When we went to visit his family back home, I realized that it had to be a regional dialect thing because a lot of people did it. Still drove me nuts!

Barbara


----------



## Minimor (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh, I know another one.....PROLLY instead of PROBABLY. I really hate that one.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't mind should've, it's the writing and typing of 'should of' instead of 'should have'. I see it on facebook and on here every day-the younger generations are the main culprits. Actually, they seem to be the main culprits for most grammatical errors that I see on facebook (like using 'prolly'!).


----------

